# Casting some Aurora parts. Need some?



## Auroranut

I'm finally going to be able to cast some parts for a few guys next weekend. The RTV's on its way and I've ordered the resin. While the molds are out, I might as well cast multiples, so if anyone here needs any parts listed, just let me know and I'll send them to you free of charge.
Original Spiderman:
Name plate
Atomic Pistol 
Can

Blackbeardistol belt

Original Robin: Test tubes and Flask

Original Batman: Owl.

The only thing I ask is that you actually need these parts to restore or finish your Auroras.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Chris, that's really cool (awesome) of you to offer. I personally don't need any of these (now) but I know others may. Top notch sir, you're a class act! 

*However, if by chance you do any HULK stuff in the future keep me in mind, as I'm getting ready to restore one I have (need namplate, burst, etc)

**By the way, I'm almost done with a Superman restore I started a few months ago and will post pics this week. -- Man oh man, those bricks...

Geoff 


Auroranut said:


> I'm finally going to be able to cast some parts for a few guys next weekend. The RTV's on its way and I've ordered the resin. While the molds are out, I might as well cast multiples, so if anyone here needs any parts listed, just let me know and I'll send them to you free of charge.
> Original Spiderman:
> Name plate
> Atomic Pistol
> Can
> 
> Blackbeardistol belt
> 
> Original Robin: Test tubes and Flask
> 
> Original Batman: Owl.
> 
> The only thing I ask is that you actually need these parts to restore or finish your Auroras.:thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Chris...I know you're casting the Batman owl for me, and for that Thank You Very Much:thumbsup: But surely postage can't be free in Oz,(nor packaging) so PM me and let me know the cost...or can I reciprocate? Are there any parts you need? Man I've got a bunch of model pieces from a schwack of kits...let me know,:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Geoff and Mcdee. The postage for a few parts is minimal so that doesn't concern me. If that's all it's gonna cost me to know there's a now complete built kit on someones shelf it's worth every cent!! I just think it's a crying shame that there's so many fantastic Auroras out there that only need an impossible to find part or 2 to be complete and displayed. Let's face it- these kits are damned expensive and if we're only interested in building them for display, it's worth it to me to know you guys have complete models. More get finished, more are seen and admired. That's why I ask that the parts are needed, not just hoarded.
You never know- it might just start a trend......

Chris.
ps: Geoff, If I ever get a Hulk kit, I'll let you know and cast anything you need.


----------



## Gillmen

I can use the Bison's tail and prairie dogs from the wild life series!


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry Gillmen I don't have that kit.

Chris.


----------



## John P

Sadly, what I need is a hand and a knife for my Tarzan.


----------



## Auroranut

I thought I had those parts but I've just looked and I've lost the knife!! I can help with the hand though.:thumbsup: It's already glued together so it'd be a single casting.
PM me if you want me to cast it.

Chris.


----------



## F91

I'm pretty sure the Hulk nameplate is available, along with the smoke puffs. Try Partspit.com
Chris- I can use the can nameplate and gun for my Spidey, but I insist on paying shipping or some sort of compensation. I shipped a kit to Brisbane yesterday and it was 22$ US!


----------



## Jaruemalak

ATTN: John P. and Auroranaut

I just started rebuilding the Tarzan kit for a friend, and I can cast the knife for you guys if you need it. PM me with an address and I'll get them out to you asap.


----------



## mcdougall

Wow Chris ...Man look what you've started...That's what I love about this place, it's like all your best friends when you were a kid are back again!!! so Cool, just so you all know I've got a bunch of Aurora and remake Monster Model parts, if you're missing something and I've got it ...it's yours :thumbsup:
Mcdee

FREE-FREE-FREE


----------



## Auroranut

Can you imagine how many Auroras could be brought back to life if we all helped each other out??? I've had this idea for a while, but I didn't know how well recieved it would be. The only thing I've thought about for a long time is how many of these fine kits must be languishing in boxes because of 1 or 2 missing parts. I know I'd rather build a kit than have it sitting in a dark corner because of a missing piece!! 

F-91, ask and ye shall recieve. Thanks for the offer of postage but to be honest mate, I'd rather know I was helping to rescue your kit. Plus paypal would eat it so there's no real benefit. PM me.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## F91

BTW- I sent some Aurora Viking parts to Chuck Hroch, so if anyone needs a shield, sword and scabbard, helmet and wings, just drop him a line. Chris, PM sent.

http://www.hroch.us/thunderboy


----------



## jackshield

be careful guys,
i am not a lawyer, nor do i play one one tv,
as long as fine individuals like this are willing to help others at their expense, everything is cool...
but,
if you pay him for the parts, your steppin on someones copyrights.
covering the shipping is totally acceptable though.
not being negative, applaud the efforts of those who "pay it forward", world would be much better place,
just my two cents.....

i'm jack, and I approved this message


----------



## F91

Gray area for sure, since many of the companies or rights holders do not exist anymore.


----------



## Zorro

F91 said:


> Gray area for sure, since many of the companies or rights holders do not exist anymore.


Just watch out for "A Corpse"! 

Cool what you guys are doing here, fellas. Makes me smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

It's not done for reward, nor do I want any. It's done for the love of Aurora kits and that's honestly the only reason. 
Well-that and the fact that you guys ROCK!!!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Zorro said:


> Just watch out for "A Corpse"!
> 
> Cool what you guys are doing here, fellas. Makes me smile. :thumbsup:


Thanks Zorro. You're one of the reasons this is possible!!:thumbsup:
As far as A-corpse goes, they can go forth and multiply as far as I'm concerned!!

Chris.


----------



## Zorro

Auroranut said:


> As far as A-corpse goes, they can go forth and multiply as far as I'm concerned!!
> 
> Chris.


_*TWO TIMES!!! *_


----------



## mcdougall

Don't worry about A-corpse I heard they're opening shop in a remote part of Newfoundland ...um, oh yeah, right here: http://www.virtual-tours-newfoundland.ca/Dildo/dildo.html
God only knows what they'll be making???
I really can't see any problem helping a brother out if he needs a model part and you or I have that part and send it off...no harm, no foul...only help...very cool:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Spot on Mcdee!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great minds think alike. So do we........

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I'd like an owl for my graveyard scenes, but I don't have a Batman. Love to glue an owl on top of one of the tombstones. Could you make an exception?


----------



## Auroranut

No problems Trevor. Just PM me with your address, and I'll put you on the list .

Chris.


----------



## DMC-12

Very cool guys 


Damn I wish I had kept all those kits I had now that were missing parts, but that was pre internet days. I let so many go because of missing parts 


Im very glad though youall are helping each other out very very cool, hats off to ya



Cameron


----------



## John P

Hey thanks, guys - just let me check WHICH Tarzan hand I need!


----------



## Auroranut

No worries John. If it's just the hand, it's his left. Just PM me with your Address when you're ready mate.:thumbsup:

Hi Cameron. It's a real shame you got rid of them. You never know- you might be able to replace them eventually. I hope you can!

Chris.


----------



## otto

jackshield said:


> be careful guys,
> i am not a lawyer, nor do i play one one tv,
> as long as fine individuals like this are willing to help others at their expense, everything is cool...
> but,
> if you pay him for the parts, your steppin on someones copyrights.
> covering the shipping is totally acceptable though.
> not being negative, applaud the efforts of those who "pay it forward", world would be much better place,
> just my two cents.....
> 
> i'm jack, and I approved this message


Just remember A-Corps still owns the rights to everything Aurora produced. Also everything they were going to produce. And most things that they "might" have produced. And even a few things that they would have never produced!


----------



## F91

Chris- He is just kidding.


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry about that!! I'm half asleep!! It's nearly midnight here.....


----------



## Mark McGovern

Not to undermine A-nut's noble efforts, but there's a _complete_ Tarzan figure over at the Parts Pit: http://thepartspit.com/parts-classic3.htm
Parts Pit Mike has a terror-ific resource for getting individual items from Aurora kits into the hands of them in need. And the prices are very reasonable.

There's no knife on the list but John the Payne could surely scratchbuild one - ?

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut

Too right you are Mark! The parts pit's a great place to find parts and Mike does an outstanding job and deserves kudos! I was mainly thinking about the smaller, harder to locate parts that are usually impossible to find. It's mainly that I'm already casting these parts for a few guys, so I thought I'd offer them around. There's no way I have the expertise to cast large parts- especially when they can be found at places like the Parts Pit.

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern

It's good of you to fill the niche, Chris. :thumbsup:

Mark McG.


----------



## F91

I scratchbuilt my Tarzan knife. The original is in my garage somewhere......


----------



## frankenstyrene

Zorro said:


> Just watch out for "A Corpse"!
> :thumbsup:



Who?

/snicker


----------



## frankenstyrene

Gillmen said:


> I can use the Bison's tail and prairie dogs from the wild life series!


I have these, tho I think they're glued to the kit. Don't care for the Bison, tho, so I can carefully remove them and cast them up if you like. I need the practice, anyway. Let me know.


----------



## Auroranut

Mark McGovern said:


> It's good of you to fill the niche, Chris. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark McG.


Thanks Mark. I appreciate it mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'd like an owl for my graveyard scenes, but I don't have a Batman. Love to glue an owl on top of one of the tombstones. Could you make an exception?


Hey madcap, The Ghost model has an optional Owl included in it that is different than the Batman Owl. (I didn't know it was different but Buzzconroy told me in another thread that it was, and he should know ...being the only guy on earth to have built them both) So why don't you just grab one from that kit, or I'll have an extra one (I plan on building both versions) .I'm buying 6 Ghost kits (or whatever's in a case) so I'll have a few extras :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P

Mark McGovern said:


> Not to undermine A-nut's noble efforts, but there's a _complete_ Tarzan figure over at the Parts Pit: http://thepartspit.com/parts-classic3.htm
> Parts Pit Mike has a terror-ific resource for getting individual items from Aurora kits into the hands of them in need. And the prices are very reasonable.
> 
> There's no knife on the list but John the Payne could surely scratchbuild one - ?
> 
> Mark McG.


That was my plan if I couldn't find one.

Okay, here's what the note on my Tarzan box says:

"Missing parts 7 & 8 (Hand), 18 (half of paw), and 22 (Knife)."

Email me at [email protected] if you're kind enough to help a fella in need.


----------



## Auroranut

I have the hand and paw John. Email sent.

Chris.


----------



## John P

You guys are aces!

The knife, I can carve outta plastic.


----------



## otto

Ohhh, yes, I was just kidding about acorpse! Forgot to add, Hats off to you Chris, for doing this. Your a good man!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

McDougall....No disrespect to Monarch, but I'm thinking the Owl will materialize faster than the Ghost. I know Scott's doing his best, but the release dates keep getting pushed back.


----------



## phantom11

Man, that is very cool of you to offer these! Sadly what I need are some parts for Aurora's Zorro (sword, scabbard, and a couple of pieces of the saddle tack).


----------



## Auroranut

phantom II, I'll have a Zorro kit soon but I'm afraid I can't help you at the moment. I know the one I'm getting is in need of a few parts so, as soon as I have it, I'll let you know if I have what you need.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## phantom11

Chris, that would be beyond awesome of you; tell you what: we can compare kits, and if you're missing some pieces I have, I could let you recast 'em for your use.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks phantom II, that'd be great mate!! I'll let you know as soon as I get it. 

Chris.


----------



## Gillmen

Thanks Frankenstyrene! Would appreciate the bison parts! How do we go about it?


----------



## frankenstyrene

Gil,

How soon you need?


----------



## HARRY

Chris and all you other guys this is great.This is what a modeling family is all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gillmen

No rush, whenever your ready!


----------



## Auroranut

I have other kits I can cast small parts off if needed. They are:
Capt. Kidd
Blackbeard 
Scotch Lassie
Tarzan
Tonto
Batman
Robin 
Spiderman 
Penguin
Most of these kits are subassembled and ready for paint but most of the easily lost small parts are unglued or easily removable for casting.
Please let me know if any parts from these kits are needed.
I've decided, while the molds are still good, I'm going to cast about 10 of each part so there'll be plenty to go around if you need them at a later date.

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene

For years I've been looking for Barnabas Collins' walking stick (had one as a kid but...). Have never seen one come up at the Pit, at least not when I looked. Happy to pay S&H if anyone can cast one that's not glued down too badly (I recall how fragile it is). In fact, I'd be happy with just a casting of the head - the stick I can do from scratch.

I'll list later what old parts I have laying about...if I've got something you need, holler.


----------



## Auroranut

It looks like I've got a hell of a lot of casting to do!
The Spiderman parts are popular, as is the owl. 
I've ordered more resin to make sure I won't be running out so if you need any of the parts from the kits I've listed, please let me know. :thumbsup:
I've also found the hand with raygun for the Revell Flash Gordon kit if anybody needs one.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*What about You, Chris ?*

Hey Chris... You've started something beautiful here...but what about you ? Are there any parts you need ? I bash so many kits that I've always got something or other kicking around 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Mcdee, but at the moment I'm OK. Although I was after some (all)Vampire parts,sprues, box, and instructions- but I've got a great mate who managed to help me out with all the bits I needed!! 
I don't think there's anything I need at the moment, but if there is, I'll let you know, my friend.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## F91

Chris- I have a complete, except for bubble Flash Gordon. If anyone needs parts, I could send it over. My Little Martian guy is a resin copy. BTW- I'm REALLY looking for a right arm for the Aurora Apache. I know, good luck with that. Need both feet too.


----------



## Auroranut

I was actually looking for info on the Flash Gordon kit this afternoon and found the old Hobbytalk thread!! I saw how you all helped each other out and thought it was great!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'll keep your offer in mind. If I still had my old vacformer I could have made the bubble for you.
I'm sorry mate- I don't have the Apache Warrior!! Maybe one of the guys will see this and have the parts you need. I hope you find them. It'd be great to see yours finished.

Chris.


----------



## RHINO#1

*Aurora Monster Scenes Vampirella {BAT}*

HOWDY GANG!:wave: CHRIS OR ANYONE.... COULD YOU CAST THE BAT THATS GOES ON MONSTER SCENES VAMPIRELLA ARM? LOST MINE IN THE FIRE I HAD IN 2007....PLEASE! LET ME KNOW, THANKS....LATER.....RHINO!!!! :devil:


----------



## Auroranut

I'm sorry RHINO, I can't help you on that one. Maybe one of the guys can....

Chris.


----------



## RHINO#1

CHRIS! NO NEED TO SAY SORRY YOU ARE DOING ENUFF FOR ME AND EVERYONE ELSE HERE BUDDY!!!!!!:thumbsup:........LATER.........RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan

YOU... are the greatest bunch of guys in the world...and I'm proud to be associated with y'all!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Associated?? You're one of us!! :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## F91

Oi! Chris- These guys are in Oz and say they have Scuzz fink-


http://www.koolkits.com.au/news.html


----------



## deadmanincfan

Point taken, Chris!


----------



## Auroranut

F91 said:


> Oi! Chris- These guys are in Oz and say they have Scuzz fink-
> 
> 
> http://www.koolkits.com.au/news.html


Thanks F-91!! I've had a quick look and they have it listed, but under their Ratfink heading it says 0 items! I'll join Oztion and contact them on Monday.
Thanks again mate- this is what it's all about!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## F91

Apples Mate.


----------



## Auroranut

Well, I picked up the resin and RTV today. I've got dozens of parts to mount and I should have that done hopefully by sunday night. I'll pour the molds through the week and start pouring resin a few days after that. Realistically, I don't think I'll be shipping parts for a week or so. I'll let everybody know when they're posted.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Keep up the good work and ThanX again!

I was looking at the Blackbeard and Captain Kidd kits. The treasure chests would be Kool, but I can't think of any use for them.

ThanX for putting me on the list for casting the owl!


----------



## mcdougall

MadCap Romanian said:


> Keep up the good work and ThanX again!
> 
> I was looking at the Blackbeard and Captain Kidd kits. The treasure chests would be Kool, but I can't think of any use for them.
> 
> ThanX for putting me on the list for casting the owl!


Yeah Chris is doing a great job on this :thumbsup: and so are the guys sending each other parts they need to complete their kits...(Thank You Frank Villa for sending me the Forgotten Prisoners' right leg & foot !):thumbsup:
But lets not lose focus here...We're all doing this to help complete kits that would otherwise go incomplete not to accessories our already completed kit .
Mcdee
Ps...Don't forget...if you need Monster Model parts...I may be able to help...


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry Trevor- the treasure chests are firmly fixed to the bases on both kits and there's a rare decal on Blackbeards chest that I wouldn't want to risk destroying. The small easily detached parts are cool, but I'd only remove them if it'd help you guys to finish your kits. Getting built Auroras onto display shelves is the name of the game here.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*1/25 skeletons...needed*

I noticed Hooty in the swap and sell forum is looking for some 1/25 scale skeletons...approximately 2" I'm thinking about the 'Boothill Express' size
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227116
Does any one here know if anybody makes these? I've seen Lemax Halloween ones, but they're basically just painted bones on a full figure ...Any ideas out there???
Mcdee


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Is it too late to request a Batman owl?


----------



## Auroranut

It's never too late AFILMDUDE. Just send me a PM with your address mate.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

One thing that would be Kool to cast would be the pumpkins from the Halloween PL kits. Just a suggestion.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Incidentally, (516) 599-7711 is disconnected.


----------



## mcdougall

frankenstyrene said:


> Incidentally, (516) 599-7711 is disconnected.


Whose number is that?
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene

> Whose number is that?


_"The Company That Shall Not Be Named." _

I was following some links and ended up at their website and decided to dial the number on the homepage. Looks like the sun has truly set (not that it ever actually rose again).


----------



## mcdougall

*The Company Of Which We Dare Not Speak !!!*

Oh ...Thaaaat Company...Yessss...you are wise not to speak of it...nor whisper the name even in quiet and hushed tones...for fear ...oh the dreaded fear of one who may wish to 'moderate' your scandalous and vile written words...So their device of communication has been obliterated ...hardly a surprise...yet I am still saddened with the thought that the expired horse (with no name) shan't ever be revived and shall now and forever remain A corpse ......
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

HEY DAVE!!! THEY"RE TALKING ABOUT A-CORPSE AGAIN!! I DIDN'T START IT!! THEY DID!!

Chris.

ps: what ever happened to them?.....


----------



## F91

Hey Chris, I may have a loose Blackbeards treasure chest if you want to cast it.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks mate, but I don't think I'd cast it unless someone here really needs one. If anyone really needs it to complete their kit, I'll take you up on your cool offer. Otherwise it's a lot of RTV to cast it for no real reason. 
I haven't been able to start casting yet. I've got a couple of models I'm trying to finish for a comp this weekend and I'm really pushing for time!! As soon as the comp's over, my priority will be to get the parts done.:thumbsup:

Chris.
ps: I've decided to do one of Blackbeards pistols. I've been told it's a commonly missing part so I may as well knock some out.


----------



## John P

I used to have a bunch of Zorro parts, but I gave them to somebody here ... lessee, now, who could that have been?


----------



## mcdougall

*Who Dares Speak The Name Of The Nameless*



Auroranut said:


> HEY DAVE!!! THEY"RE TALKING ABOUT A-CORPSE AGAIN!! I DIDN'T START IT!! THEY DID!!
> 
> Chris.
> 
> ps: what ever happened to them?.....


BEWARE Frankenstyrene....methinks there be a traitor in our ranks...One who brazenly speaks the unspeakable and mentions the unmentionable...one, who without regard to public outcry, casts spells and pumpkins in the midnight hours and doth cry out for the attention of our kingdoms moderator....we must now disconnect our communication devices and hide away our thoughts before we also become A corpse ...nary again to see the Aurora borealis in the shimmering night sky...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I hope you're not drinking that special stinky water again.......
What peasant used my good(?) name to make me look like a stoolie? 
I didn't say nuthin!! I've also never cast spells and pumpkins!! It's all fibs I tell you!! Dirty rotten bloody FIBS!!

Chris.:devil:


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> I used to have a bunch of Zorro parts, but I gave them to somebody here ... lessee, now, who could that have been?


Yep. John P started this whole missing parts Santy Claus thing for me, like, 8 years ago by sending me some needed Zorro parts. Over the years, I've attempted to do the same with other modelers when I could. I'd say Chris has kicked the tradition up a couple of notches with this thread. Somebody pass the eggnog!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

> One who brazenly speaks the unspeakable and mentions the unmentionable!"


Ahhh....but does he "DRINK THE UNDRINKABLE?"

DRINK DRAC-OLA!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

P.S. What does A-corp have to do with modeling! LOL!


----------



## Auroranut

Good point Trevor......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I just bumped this up in case anyone else needs parts. I've mounted all the parts and built the mold boxes. I'm all ready to go!!:thumbsup:
If there's any other parts from my kits any one needs to finish theirs, please don't hesitate to ask. I don't mind setting up more parts.

Chris.


----------



## John P

I need a few parts for the Aurora Moon Bus.


ALL of them!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Still wish you had some pumpkins. 

Anyway, in my attempts to clean up the house for our upcoming baby, I found my little resin kit. Sadly, I don't have any monster parts to cast, and I'd probably only get 5 pieces before my kit ran out. 

I was going to use it to cast the missing legs for my Warhammer Dwarfs so I can assemble the 45+ spare remaining body pieces for a larger army. Games Workshop gives you 16 legs VS the 26 alternate faces and arms. Might as well use the extras, right?


----------



## Auroranut

John P said:


> I need a few parts for the Aurora Moon Bus.
> 
> 
> ALL of them!


I could do with a few thousand spare Aurora parts myself?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I've finally poured the molds! Tomorrow I cast parts!!!:woohoo:
Now I'd better go clean up- there's a slippery gooey mess all over my workbench!! And yes, it is RTV!!

Chris.


----------



## F91

I actually lent Chuck Hroch my Moonbus antennae (from my complete Moonbus) and he has a resin cast of it made up for anyone looking for just that part. Well, a couple of parts actually.


----------



## Auroranut

I met up with a mate who collects Auroras at the comp last weekend. He said we should get together and check out our newest acquisitions soon. I might hit him up for some more goodies to cast......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Well guys, I've finally started casting!! Blackbeards pistol belt is done, as well as the Tarzan parts. I've also knocked out 2 sets of BB&CK lanterns.I have a set of Robin parts cooking as well as an owl. The Spidey parts are cooking too. I've also cast BBs scabbard if anyone needs it. Also Kravens hand for the Spidey. I've been told it's a commonly missing part. I've also cast the skull badge for the Halcyon Judge Death for my own kit. I borrowed it from my sons kit. 
I think I'll cast until the resin runs out so if anyone out there EVER needs these parts for their kits, there'll be a big supply. :thumbsup:
I've also cast some tiny bolt heads for car and dio work. I'll be throwing some in with each package. They're always useful for your dios or general detailing. Besides, they're made from the resin left over in the cup. Waste not, want not...

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

All finished!! I'll post all your parts on Monday (it's Friday night here).

Chris.


----------



## John P

You're a saint, mate!


----------



## RHINO#1

*You Da Man!!!!!!!!*

THANK YOU CHRIS!:thumbsup: IF YOU NEED ANYTHING, LIKE SOMETHING HERE IN THE STATES, LET THE RHINO KNOW AND I'LL GET IT FOR YA MATE:dude: OK??.....LATER :tongue:..........RHINO!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Thanx Chris! Can't wait to see those Owls! Any other rejected resin bits I'll take too. I don't mind filling holes and such.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah thanks a million Chris...my Batman will once again have an OWL perched atop the tree...I'll have to curb that old reoccurring urge to pick up my pellet rifle
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Why Mcdee? They're resin and should stand a good hit!! I'll send a couple just in case the urge gets too much....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Don't get me wrong, Chris...but when I shot the owl the first time....I wasn't aiming at the Owl...
Mcdee

I was aiming at the Pumpkin...( er...I mean the Caped Crusader...I was 14 at the time,lousy shot, and I also was the Riddler when I pulled the trigger)


----------



## Auroranut

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I've just posted ALL parcels. They're all well packed so they should get to you in excellent condition. Enjoy!!

Chris.:hat:


----------



## John P

Did I mention you're a saint?


----------



## mcdougall

John P said:


> Did I mention you're a saint?


Saint Christopher of Australia, kinda rings a bell,don't it :thumbsup:
(then again... so does Quasimodo) 
Mcdee
PS...THANKS A MILLION CHRIS :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Kool! Looking forward to them!


----------



## Auroranut

Does anyone need small parts for the Castle Creatures Vampire? If you do, please speak up now because I'm expecting to start painting her in a few days.

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

What does she look like? I've never heard of that kit.....or maybe I have, but don't remeber.


----------



## Auroranut

Trevor, have a look in my photos. There's a pic of me holding the box, and another of the mocked up kit.

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Chris, got the parts today - THANK YOU!!! Castings are better than I imagined. Cig box is cool, too!

You've done a great kindness for us all. I know it's already been offered but if you ever need anything from the States, let me know.

The buffalo parts are ready if you still want them, Gillmen.


----------



## Gillmen

*Buffalo parts*

I'm still interested! Lead the way!


----------



## frankenstyrene

PM me with your address (my 2 pm's apparently didn't go thru) and I should be able to get them out this week.


----------



## Auroranut

frankenstyrene said:


> Chris, got the parts today - THANK YOU!!! Castings are better than I imagined. Cig box is cool, too!
> 
> You've done a great kindness for us all. I know it's already been offered but if you ever need anything from the States, let me know.
> 
> The buffalo parts are ready if you still want them, Gillmen.


No worries Frankenstyrene. I'm glad you're happy with your parts. The cig packet was a handy size so most of the packages I sent went the same way. The more delicate parts are in metal or plastic containers.
If there's anything else I can help with, please let me know.

Chris.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Got my parts too! Thanks so much Chris. If I can return the favor somehow let me know, mate!


----------



## Auroranut

You're welcome mate. I hope they do the job.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## jackshield

if its not too late....
i lost one of the grass add on to my dracula, its the one on the front left when facing model


----------



## frankenstyrene

Do you have Cheetos or Moon Pies in Australia?


----------



## mcdougall

jackshield said:


> if its not too late....
> i lost one of the grass add on to my dracula, its the one on the front left when facing model


If you don't mind Luminator Dracula Grass in Styrene PM me your Addy and I'll mail the grass to you............Hey this is cool...wait 'til I tell them at Canada Post Customs that I'm mailing Grass to Oklahoma City. 
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene

I'd be happy to do it if you like...would only cost me the price of a stamp; I expect you'd have to pay more even if only from Canada. But it's your call.


----------



## mcdougall

*Everyone wants to mail you grass !*

Cool Frankenstyrene...Well Jackshields...it's up to you.... you want imported or homegrown 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Jackshield. I tried to remove the grass piece from my Drac, but it's stuck tight!! I'm sorry about that, but Mcdee and Frankenstyrene have offered, so at least you'll have your part. An original styrene part beats a resin replacement any day in my books!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
6 packages recieved- 17 more should show up any day now...
Hopefully that's heaps of Auroras that are complete again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## John P

The parts have made it all the way east to NJ.

THANKS CHRIS!!!

I thought the packaging was cute too. Never heard of that brand of cigarette.


----------



## Auroranut

Cool John. :thumbsup: I hope the parts help out. The cigs are an Aussie brand and are on the cheaper end of the scale. p

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

frankenstyrene said:


> Do you have Cheetos or Moon Pies in Australia?


Sorry about the late reply mate- I missed this one!!
We have Cheetos here including the bacon ones, but I've never seen a moon pie. I've heard of them, but I don't even know what they're made of. Green cheese? I can get Hersheys chocolate in our local English food store ( I'm originally a limey).

Chris.


----------



## jackshield

mcdougall said:


> If you don't mind Luminator Dracula Grass in Styrene PM me your Addy and I'll mail the grass to you............Hey this is cool...wait 'til I tell them at Canada Post Customs that I'm mailing Grass to Oklahoma City.
> Mcdee


cool, i appreciate it. of the aurora types, my dracula is the only one not a luminator, but that is irrelevant, the all get painted anyway. my dracula is one of the ones that sat in box for years, shocked that was only piece i lost.


----------



## mcdougall

No problem Jackshield...The Dracula grass will be in the mail tomorrow:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro

Auroranut said:


> Sorry about the late reply mate- I missed this one!!
> We have Cheetos here including the bacon ones, but I've never seen a moon pie. I've heard of them, but I don't even know what they're made of. Green cheese? I can get Hersheys chocolate in our local English food store ( I'm originally a limey).
> 
> Chris.


Chris - I'll include a Moon Pie in your next shipment (wrapped separately of course).


----------



## Auroranut

Ooooooh, they look good!! Thanks Scott!! Hopefully the next shipment will be soon!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You're a gentleman and a scholar!
I'll have to dig out some Aussie treats to send you.

Chris.


----------



## Zathros

I recieved my spidey gun and can, as well as the nameplate ..they look practically inject molded..Terrific job, Chris, and thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks for the cool comments Zathros. I'm glad you're happy with your parts.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

My parts arrived safe a sound. Thank-you Chris! :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## mcdougall

jackshield said:


> cool, i appreciate it. of the aurora types, my dracula is the only one not a luminator, but that is irrelevant, the all get painted anyway. my dracula is one of the ones that sat in box for years, shocked that was only piece i lost.


I threw in the Luminator instructions...the part you're missing is Part #9 and that's the part that I sent to you this morning still on the sprue with the part number visible :thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene

Probably a very tall order, but can someone supply a copy of the head of the Gold Knight?


----------



## Auroranut

I wish I could help Frankenstyrene. He's on my hit list so if I ever find one I'll let you know!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Does everyone have their parts yet? They should have all been received by now....

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I got mine a while back.....but you knew that! :thumbs:

You sent me a resin Owl with half his head missing. Perfect for a Zombie diorama! LOL!


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks for responding Trevor but I meant those that haven't let me know.
Enjoy your half an owl mate!! 

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I might put one of the Owls on the tree stump of my "Son of Dracula" model. Something needs to "Be There" if you know what I mean!


----------



## Auroranut

That's different Trevor!! I recognise the dog from the customising kit, but I haven't seen that head or nameplate before......

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Bought them from John Apgar of Posthumous Productions. You can get them for $10.00 US.


----------



## mcdougall

*Owl from Oz!*

Hey Chris...Just wanted to let you know that your package arrived today:thumbsup:Thanks Mate...Now I can complete my old target...I mean Batman model  Those Lanterns ars very cool and I've already got some Ideas of using them with the soon to be released Ghost of Castel Mare kit !
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Cool Denis! :thumbsup: I hope they come in useful mate. If you run out of owls before you run out of bullets, let me know and I'll make you some more.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

It should be safe for now, Chris...I'm trying to convince Model Maker to remove old glue from his R2-D2 model with the help of fire arms:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Way to go mate!! You're a font of information!!:thumbsup:


Chris.


----------



## jackshield

McD,
recieved the grass, i wil post a pic of it in its new home, thanks alot


----------



## John P

jackshield said:


> McD,
> recieved the grass, i wil post a pic of it in its new home, thanks alot


Hello, narcotics division? :freak:


----------



## jackshield

John P said:


> Hello, narcotics division? :freak:


wouldnt do any good, i would just incinerate the evidence


----------



## mcdougall

jackshield said:


> McD,
> recieved the grass, i wil post a pic of it in its new home, thanks alot


Great...:thumbsup: Glad the Grass made it through Customs  That's High Quality Illuminator Gold Grass...But before you get into it... it's good to start with a little glue:drunk: Can't wait to see the finished Dracula Model :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Wacky Dracky Tobakky!!!
Excellent!! Another Aurora back from the dead.....so to speak...
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/DSC05376.JPG

Chris sent me this kit...:thumbsup: The only one I think to have ever seen the light of day...Can't be too many Aurora 2007 kits out there !
Mcdee

Hey I think I actually posted a picture!


----------



## John P

Oh. Wow!


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah John ...I've got a few rare Aurora kits, like a MIB original: Addams Family Haunted House, Madam Toussauds Guillotine etc But this Fokker could very well be the only one in existence in this box...Quite a cool gift from Auroranut :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Pity it wasn't the Vampire or a pirate....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Just wondering ??? Has anyone here heard what happened to any of these other Aurora Models from their failed resurrection ...Do any others exist?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks to Rich, I now have an original unbuilt Hulk kit!!:woohoo:
Does anyone need parts cast for their kit? I know Geoff Boaz needs the nameplate, so that's being done. If anyone else needs it, or any other part, please let me know.

Chris.


----------



## F91

Mate- It was the least I could do.


----------



## Auroranut

You're a good man Rich. I'd never thought I'd get a chance to own this kit- especially as an absolute bargain!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
As I said before, every time I pick up an original Aurora, I'll revive this thread and offer to cast parts to bring anyones kit back from oblivion. If I end up driving people nuts with this thread ressurection, I apologise. If I end up helping someone put a kit back on display, I'm glad and grateful.
Just remember Denis,Rich, Frankenstyrene, Dan, and others here have all done exactly the same, and it'd be cool if anyone here who's in a position to help a fellow modeller does so. It'd make our little piece of the world a much better place.

Chris.


----------



## F91

Mate, From where I'm sitting, the world is a better place right now. On a small scale (pun intended) This type of thing, helping each other, that is what it's all about. It makes me want to do more. I will.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

> As I said before, every time I pick up an original Aurora, I'll revive this thread and offer to cast parts to bring anyones kit back from oblivion. If I end up driving people nuts with this thread ressurection, I apologise. If I end up helping someone put a kit back on display, I'm glad and grateful.
> Just remember Denis,Rich, Frankenstyrene, Dan, and others here have all done exactly the same, and it'd be cool if anyone here who's in a position to help a fellow modeller does so. It'd make our little piece of the world a much better place.
> 
> Chris.


You just keep on going man! You're the best!

I have a question for you. How do you make your rubber mold for a complex piece? I'm making a few wargaming pieces and want to resin cast them, but damed if I can figure out how to get them out of a rubber mold. I know to make a 2 part mold, but darned if I can't figure out where the break should be.

I'll post a pic when I get the chance.

Trevor


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks for the kind words Trevor- I really appreciate them. But please remember it's not just me doing this. There's a fair few of us guys now helping each other out with parts- some of them original parts!! I'm just casting parts as I have no spares whatsoever!! Aurora kits are practically non-existent here so the chance to build up a parts bin is nil!!
As far as your excellent question goes, I pull everything out of one piece molds. I started out doing right hand drive dashboards for the Aussie market and the molds for them only needed to be one piece so that's all I've done so far. I've developed ways of casting complex parts from a one piece mold like cutting the mold thru the middle or using white glue to seal holes and voids in the parts. 
I'm going to be taking a class in moldmaking in the new year so I can do the Monstermobile bases justice, but until then I really can't answer your question with any confidence. I have some ideas on how to do it, but I don't want to lead you down the wrong path mate. Maybe some of the other guys here can help, or I can definitely let you know once I do.

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Thanx! I'm thinking I might have to build my Dwarf warrior as a complete guy and then make the rubber mold. 

How did you do the owl? I think it's the same bag of tricks.


----------



## Auroranut

The owl was molded in a block with the lanterns. I mounted him upside down on some thin slivers of paper, then glued him and the lanterns to a sheet of plastic with white glue. I use white glue so I can stick the part in water and wash it off (no damage to the rare parts). Once the mold was cured, I removed the parts and made cuts through the mold. That made the castings easier to remove. The RTV I use is pretty flexible and doesn't mind undercuts so it's good for one piece molds. It's Ultrasil made by Barnes. I don't know if it's available under that name in the US or Canada, but I know it's imported from the US and packaged here. 
I could be totally wrong here, but maybe if your figure has visible parting lines you could build up clay to the lines, pour your RTV, once cured turn the whole thing over, remove the clay and spray mold release, pour RTV over that part. Then you'd have a mold that's exactly like the original....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Stuff like this is why I'm proud to be one of you guys...everybody helps everybody when and where they can. I salute you, gentlemints! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I have one of the kits made by Alumnite, I think they are. I'll have to look on the bottle when I get home. The rubber is a 2 part deal consisting of the liquid rubber in one bottle and the catalyst to set it in another. You mix them 10:1. 

Basically, you put your part in a little container and then pour the rubber mix over it. This makes the mould. I can make a 2-part mould by pouring up to their waist, for example, and letting that dry and then pouring the rest of the rubber over their heads. 

Problem is, the Dwarfs have little boots on and I'm afraid their feet will get caught in the mould and I won't be able to get them out! 

Also, where do you pour the resin inin this case? From their heads or from the feet? 


AAARRRGGGHHH!


----------



## Auroranut

You actually make your mold from front to back. Place your figure on a block of clay (lying down). Use a spatula or similar tool to push the edge of the clay against the figure where the parting lines are. Build a mold box around the clay. Make a few impressions in the clay around your figure with the tip of a sharp pencil. They will be your "keys" to make sure the molds align when you put them together for casting. Pour your rubber to fill your mold box. Once cured, carefully remove the whole thing from the mold box and remove the clay (try not to disturb the figure or the rubber). Spray mold release on your figure and mold to stop the rubber from sticking to itself. Rebuild your moldbox with the rubber at the bottom so you can see your figure, then pour more rubber over it. once cured, remove your figure and cut a sprue channel (gate) in the rubber. depending on the complexity of the piece, you might have to cut another channel to let air escape. 
It's hard for me to describe properly, but I think there's more info and how tos on the net. It might be worth having a browse . Good luck Trevor.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

ThanX Chris! Just wish I had some more rubber for the occasional screw-up!


----------



## Auroranut

I know what you mean mate! I have a nasty habit of stuffing up castings!! For every 5 I make, I usually end up throwing 2 away!! The rubber and resin's not cheap!!:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Yeah, and I'm not in a position to go buy a 2nd kit. Also, I'm making buildings for the game and can't decide on casting a figure or just casting some doors and windows for the buildings.

I think I get what you're saying about the mould. Basically, you're making a rubber version of an Iron Maden with a hole in the top for pouring in the plastic.


----------



## Auroranut

Exactly!!:thumbsup: It's easier than I make it sound, but I'm sure you know what I mean.

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I'm going to try sometime soon, but there's a contest going on at the Chaos Dwarf web site I'm going to enter. It's an archetectural contest. www.chaos-dwarfs.com

Look at the "Artisan's III" contest.


----------



## John P

Hey, I still need a knife for my Tarzan, if anybody happens to have an extra laying around.


----------



## Auroranut

Me too.

Chris.


----------



## Marko

Not sure if it is too late on this. I need the base for the Aurora Monster Scenes Vampirella. I picked up the resin recast ,but it has no base. Any help here?
Thanks for any considerations!


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Marko. I got your PM mate. I'm sorry but I don't have a base for Vampirella. Night Owl does a beautiful base for her as well as a few others, and they're very highly reccommended!! If you PM him, I'm sure he can help. 

Chris.


----------



## Marko

This Chris, I appreciate the help!!!
M


----------



## The-Nightsky

I have a small blaster that I have made for robby the robot and would like to get a Mold made and some copies. can any one tell me what I need to do? The blaster is in scale to POlar lights Robby


----------



## Auroranut

Buying all the resin and RTV for one small part is pretty expensive. If you're not in a hurry, you can always send the part to me and I'll knock a few out for you, or I'm sure someone closer could help you out. PM me if you want me to do them for you.

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Guys! Please send me a list of these items that you may be casting up. This is exactly the type of thing The Parts Pit is looking to list to all... Hobbytalkers and beyond.

www.thepartspit.com


----------



## Auroranut

Marko said:


> This Chris, I appreciate the help!!!
> M


No problem Marko. You won't be disappointed with the quality of Night-Owls work!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Zathros

Auroranaut, I sure wasnt disappointed with YOUR work..The Spiderman Gun, can, and nameplate were terrifically done!! many thanks..

Z


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks for the kind words Zathros!! They're much appreciated.
I still have a couple more parcels to send but I have to get more resin. As soon as I have it, the parcels will go out.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

To the guys waiting for parts, I pick up more resin on Saturday so I'll cast all parts next week.
I'll have a Black Knight on Saturday too, and a Silver Knight mid January. Does anyone need parts cast for these?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Hey guys, I've just found out from MickeyD (he's a newbie here, but a good mate of mine who I've known for years),that my resin supplier (ModelArms IT) has stopped stocking resin casting supplies because of the incredible jump in costs!!
I can still get it from interstate, but I'm gonna have to make some enquiries. 
I'm super sorry about this guys but it's out of my control. I'll let you guys know what's going on as soon as I can.
Again I'm really, really sorry.
I'm not gonna give it up, but it might be a little while before I can get my paws on some procast but I guarantee you I'll get it!!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry for the constant posts on this thread guys, but I've just spoken to a friend who has a small (500 ml) package of fresh resin. He's bringing it over on the weekend, so everything's cool again. There's more than enough to do all the parts, and enough to do a whole stack more!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for the update Chris :thumbsup: Thanks to your post and this Great community many kits are now in the completion stages and rescued from oblivion Good stuff !!!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

It's great, isn't it? You and quite a few others have helped in completing kits too!! We're very lucky to have each others support. It's amazing what we can accomplish when we all get together for the common good- AURORA!!!

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## MickeyD

Speaking of parts, does anyone have the right ear for the Aurora Thoroughbred Race Horse? A cast part will be fine, otherwise I'll sculpt a new one. I have some spare bits that I'll list soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent MickeyD!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The more parts, the more finished kits!!:woohoo:
I wish I could help with the ear mate....

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Take a look at the Parts Pit's "Most Wanted" Section ... at what the top requests are for repro parts that have been submitted to the site.


www.thepartspit.com


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Mike,
The only parts I have that are on your most wanted kits are the smoke puffs for the Hulk. 
If you need resin copies, please PM me.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Clark Savage,Neil Leadbeater, Geoff Boaz, Denis,MickeyD, I'm sorry I'm so late with your parts my friends!! I've only just made all the molds, and your parts are cooking as we speak!! I'll be sending them out either at the end of the week or the beginning of next week.:thumbsup:
I have a Red Knight and Big Horn Sheep on the way (thanks Rich!!),as well as the Silver Knight (thanks Duck Fink!!) so does anyone need parts from any of these? Please let me know....
Again I apologise guys, but your parts will definitely be with you soon!!

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Hey Chris,

How the HULK parts we discussed coming along? No need to rush at all (as I appreciate your help greatly) just curious is all.

Thanks again mate,

Geoff


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Geoff,
You should have your parts in the next week or so.:thumbsup:
Sorry for the time taken, but I've only just made the molds. There's a whole stack of parts on the way.

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut

*Parts...*

Any Hercules and the Lion parts being cast anywhere? Right next to the hens teeth i'm sure.


----------



## Auroranut

I'm sorry mate, but I don't have that one or I'd do them for you. Maybe someone else has the kit and they can help you out.
I put all of the requests in a notebook so I'll add yours . You never know when I'll find the kit!!

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Auroranut said:


> Hi Geoff,
> You should have your parts in the next week or so.:thumbsup:
> Sorry for the time taken, but I've only just made the molds. There's a whole stack of parts on the way.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

I've just recieved a builtup Big Horn Sheep and a Red Knight from F91, and a mint Silver Knight from DuckFink (thanks guys ). Does anyone need parts cast from them?
The molds I've got cooking are still cooking!! I think I've mixed the RTV wrong, but it is curing v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y!!! I've not made this mistake before, so please bear with me!! I have been able to pull some castings from the P/L Go Cart for a couple of the guys ("people beware" sign) if anyone needs any. They're ready to send right now.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Looking forward to that 'People beware' sign...mine, as you know, is still somewhere under my deck... in hell...and so shall it always remain...couldn't convince anyone to go under and get it for me  even Chuck Norris would be affraid to venture into that area straight from a Stephen King Novel...Thanks Chris :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

It's on its way Denis :thumbsup:. 
I'll let everyone else know the minute their parts are sent!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

The Hulk parts are done, as are more owls and Blackbeards lantern.:thumbsup: I have about half a dozen nameplates if anyone else needs one...
All the other molds appear to be wrecked but I'll leave them for a while longer to see if they cure properly.
Clark Savage, I'm sending your parts again tomorrow.
Geoff, you have a PM.

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Thanks Chris, got the PM and you have one as well.

Regards.


----------



## mcdougall

Got the 'People Beware' sign(s) Chris :thumbsup: Thanks a Million Mate...can't tell it from the original...which is... and forever more shall be...lurking somewhere beneath my Deck 
Thanks again Chris
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Cool Denis.:thumbsup: I sent you a couple, so if you only use one, throw the other one under the deck. Maybe they'll reproduce and you'll end up with a backyard full.....
(sometimes I'm so sad it's pathetic...)
Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM, Chris...:wave:


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Geoff Boaz said:


> Thanks Chris! :thumbsup:


Hi Chris,

As we head into Feb., just curious if the Hulk parts have shipped. Nothing has come so far. -- Best regards, Geoff


----------



## Auroranut

On their way express on Monday. Really sorry about the delay Geoff!! 

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

All parts have been sent!! I'm super sorry about the length of time it's taken to send them, and I apologise for my lateness. 
At least you know they're on their way..:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Auroranut said:


> All parts have been sent!! I'm super sorry about the length of time it's taken to send them, and I apologise for my lateness.
> At least you know they're on their way..:thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


No worries mate, we are all in your debt. Thanks for your efforts and just plain being an awesome guy.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Auroranut

I'm casting the scorpion from the Captain Kidd kit for someone and I know it's the most common missing part for him. If anyone needs the part, please let me know and I'll knock out as many as needed (maybe a few more for spares). 
I'm pouring the mold tomorrow so I'm thinking about adding some of the shells to the mold box. Does anyone need those parts?

Chris.


----------



## Gillmen

I wouldn't mind having one! How do we go about it?


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Gillmen, 
I'm almost ready to pour the mold (a couple of hours). As soon as they're done in a day or so, I'll get your address and I'll send 'em.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I've just finished pouring the mold for Blackbeards pistol belt buckle for a fellow Hobbytalker. 
Does anyone else need this part?

Chris.


----------



## djmadden99

Hi Chris,
I am a long time lurker on this board going back to the Polar Lights heyday. However, after seeing you were going to cast up a scorpion for 'ol Cap'n Kidd, I had to speak up! What do I need to do for one? Too bad you don't do parts for the Revell Beatles series, as I need a guitar for John...but I'm not complaining.
Don


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Don and welcome to the boards. :wave:
The parts are free to those who need them. You have a PM....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Chris...this is just too cool...You're never going to get voted off the island if you keep this up :thumbsup:
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

If I win the million, it's Aurora kits for all!!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Gillmen, you have a PM mate.

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Okay.. a lot of interesting parts are beeing cooked up.

If you guys are going to store the molds or if you are making up a
large number of parts, contact me at the Parts Pit and I will put
them on the Parts Listings. That way other modellers who are not 
looking at this thread can potentially trade or purchase from you.

If anyone here does not know how the Parts Pit works... go to 
www.thepartspit.com


----------



## Auroranut

Mike, you have a PM.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Gillmen, did you recieve my PM? 
The scorpions are done and I need your mailing address.

Chris.


----------



## Gillmen

Auroranut said:


> Gillmen, did you recieve my PM?
> The scorpions are done and I need your mailing address.
> 
> Chris.


You have a PM Chris! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Auroranut

No worries Gillmen.:thumbsup: They go out on Monday.
You should see my workbench!! I've got resin creepy crawlies all over the place!! It's my first attempt at a 2 piece mold and I've been birthing the little buggers like crazy!! My son sent me a dead smurf and he's covered in 'em!!

Chris.


----------



## toysoldierman20

I'm new here and was wondering if any one might have a spare bat?I need it for a Dracula model that I'm restoreing which is in really sad shape.Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## mcdougall

toysoldierman20 said:


> I'm new here and was wondering if any one might have a spare bat?I need it for a Dracula model that I'm restoreing which is in really sad shape.Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you.


Welcome toysoldierman20... I've got Bats coming out my wazoo  How many would you like...redoing Dracula hmmm? I can send you Bats from the Dracula Luminator kt...the same ones as the Original...you're painting them anyway right? PM me your addy...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## toysoldierman20

PM sent


----------



## mcdougall

Got your PM and those Bats will be flapping their way to the USA this week :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Bats up the wazoo? Not a pretty mental picture......
Denis, your parts were posted today as well as the airbrush:thumbsup:.
Gillmen,djmadden99, and Rob, your parts also left today.
Mike, I'm casting up as much as I can for the Parts Pit. I'll PM you when they're done:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Chris...looking forward to this package :thumbsup:
Oh and toysoldierman20 The bats that I salvaged from my Wazoo are in the mail ...
Cheers guys
Denis


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Thanks Chris,

Working on a big Parts Pit Update as I write this.


----------



## djmadden99

Thanks Chris - are there any particular parts you're looking for/


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks dj, but I'm only after a couple, and I don't fancy my chances of them showing up in a hurry...

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Sorry guys, but I'm afraid the casting's gonna have to go on hold for a while. I've lost my workspace and I can't even do any modelling!! It's been a week so far and it's absolute Hell!!!!
I'll still be collecting Aurora kits so once I'm able to get up and running again ( it could be a long time), I'll have lots of parts I can cast up for you guys. I DON'T want this tread to die!! Even if I can't help out at the moment, there's other guys here who help out all the time!! That's the main purpose of this thread!
I'll be sending a package of assorted parts to Parts Pit Mike so if you need anything you've seen listed here, please look on his site www.thepartspit.com and I'm sure you'll love looking over the whole site. It's AWESOME!!

Chris.


----------



## toysoldierman20

I'd like to thank both Chris & Richard for sending me the bats I needed for restoreing an old Dracula model.I really appreciate the help.You guys are aces in my book.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Toysoldierman, If you mean me (Chris), I haven't had any requests from you for parts. I think you mean Denis, who has helped more than one person here!!:thumbsup: 

Chris.


----------



## toysoldierman20

Whoops sorry about that.Anyway I'd like to thank the guys that did send me the bats as I said they were greatly appreciated and I'll post a photo when the model is finished.


----------



## mcdougall

I'm glad they arrived safe and sound :thumbsup: Now lets see that Dracula with all those bats 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Auroranut said:


> Thanks dj, but I'm only after a couple, and I don't fancy my chances of them showing up in a hurry...
> 
> Chris.


What the Hell- I'll give it a shot......
Does anyone have the cape and reins for the Aurora Zorro kit? I don't have the kit yet, but I will have soon and I know these parts are needed. There may be a small part or 2 I'll need also.
I don't mind paying for them, but I know they won't be easy to find so as I say, I don't fancy my chances....

Chris.


----------



## emsinker

*Captain America Head Wings Needed*

I could use some Captain America head wings please. Ed


----------



## wolfman66

Chris can you cast up a clack board for motm kit?I need one if you can and when you get a chance.Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Dan, you're about to get a PM.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Hey Dan, I just clicked !!
Denis will be needing one too......:thumbsup:
Will you be needing plain MOTM bases?

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

Auroranut said:


> Hey Dan, I just clicked !!
> Denis will be needing one too......:thumbsup:
> Will you be needing plain MOTM bases?
> 
> Chris.


Oh ya if you got any of those and let me know what owe ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Dan, they'll be the usual price mate- free. I didn't make the masters so they're not mine to sell.

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Thank-you Chris, :thumbsup: parts arrived safe and sound. Now I can start building!

RK


----------



## Auroranut

You're very welcome Roy. It's great to know anothr Blackbeard's gonna see the light of day!!

Chris.


----------



## rickg

What are the chances anyone would have the legs for Captain Kidd ?......Name the price !!!


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Hey Dan, I just clicked !!
> Denis will be needing one too......:thumbsup:
> Will you be needing plain MOTM bases?
> 
> Chris.


Chris you are a virtual Saint :thumbsup: 
Denis


----------



## Auroranut

I know- I can't help it.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

rickg said:


> What are the chances anyone would have the legs for Captain Kidd ?......Name the price !!!


Maybe you could post a wanted in the swap&sell. You never know...

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66

Auroranut said:


> Dan, they'll be the usual price mate- free. I didn't make the masters so they're not mine to sell.
> 
> Chris.


Chris your one of the best and Thanks a million for doing this for us!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Chris,

A PM is coming your way mate!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut

I answered your CH PM first MMM.
No worries mate:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Got it! Much abliged!!!

Thank You very very much!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## doombuggy69

Hey Chris, are you able to replicate the anchor and fish from the 1977 Aurora Creature Monsters of the Movies? I foolishly lost those pieces in a move last year. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Auroranut

Hi doombuggy:wave:. I'm sorry mate but I don't have access to that kit. If I do come across it though, I promise I'll keep you in mind.

Chris.


----------



## doombuggy69

No Problem Chris. I just thought I would ask. Thanks for what are doing for us long time modeling fans! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks for the thanks Doombuggy. It never hurts to ask- you never know who's reading this thread. They might just be able to help when I can't. There's heaps of great guys here who have been helping each other out and it's fantastic to see the cameraderie that's a major part of Hobbytalks appeal.
As I find a kit, I post here that I have it and ask if anyone needs parts. I thought I'd have to hold off for a year:drunk: but a mate and his wife have offered to let me do some modelling and casting at their place whenever I need to. It's business as usual at the Auroranut parts replacement co..
Don't forget to check out the Parts Pit for replacement parts. They're a great source of Aurora spares and Mike's a cool dude to boot!! There's also others like Bunky Brothers, Thunderboy, and some I'm sure the other hard core Auroraphiles could let you know about.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

OK guys, I'll soon have some parts that I know are gonna be popular!!
One of the long time members here has asked me to cast the bat and base for the MS Vampirella kit!! He is gonna supply the originals for casting so they're gonna be a while getting to me from your great country, but once they show up I'll post this again. I just wanted to let you guys know so you can start putting your names down now if you need them.
RHINO and Denis, you're covered- anyone else need them?

Chris.


----------



## RHINO#1

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

THANKS AGAIN CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: YOUR THE BEST............LATER.........RHINO!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Marko

Chris, we love ya man!! My email is [email protected] let me know where to send your birthday gift and parts!
M


----------



## Auroranut

No worries Marko, and THANK YOU mate for giving these guys a chance to complete their kits. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Chris...You Da Man!....and Marko, Chris keeps his birthday a secret...he doesn't want everyone knowing it's :
Sept 1 !:hat:...so let's just keep that our little secret, shall we.
mcdee:hat::hat:


----------



## Auroranut

I changed it by deed poll and now NOBODY knows what it is.....

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

and as a matter of fact guys theres a fresh new list of over 1200 parts on the Parts Pit at www.thepartspit.com 
Lots of origianls and resin reproductions of those really hard to find pieces.

Remember if you have extras you want to list.. or if you are making relacement or alternate parts... contact me ASAP


----------



## djmadden99

Hey Chris,
Thanks for Captain Kidd's scorpions! Now I can cover the poor skull properly. If I could just keep the tips of the plants from breaking on this kit...


----------



## Auroranut

Hi dj. I'm sorry I didn't respond mate. I've only just dragged this thread back up and missed your post!!
You're very welcome, and if any other parts get listed here that you're after,please let me know.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Markos MS Vampirella parts arrived this morning. There's the base, bat, and front body half. They'll be cast in 2 piece molds so they'll be exactly as the originals. If there's anyone that needs any of these parts, please let me know so I know how many to make.
Remember, there's no charge....

Chris.


----------



## Marko

Thanks Chris!! That was pretty quick!! I am forever in your debt!!


----------



## Auroranut

You owe me nothing Marko. Thanks for giving the guys here a chance to complete their Vampys. You've helped complete at least 3 kits so far mate:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## Marko

Chris, you are a rare one!! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Anyone know where I can get a CS Tarzan knife? I have a kit coming to me that has the knife missing.

TIA,

MMM


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Resin ones available through the Parts Pit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks Mike. I just sent you an e-mail. I also need to see if the kit has the knife sheath or not...will let you know as it looks like you offer that as well.
Let me know... and I'll let you know as well...hopefully early next week when the kit arrives!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks for the info Mike....I will give him a shout!

Thanks for the service you provide to this community! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## tim13

This is really great what you guys are doing! I think this is the kind of thing that makes our hobby strong! Keep up the great work, guys! I'm a newbie here, but I just had to jump in and say how great this all is!


----------



## tim13

How about a Pain Parlor skeleton. Anyone know where I can get a re-cast or a skeleton close to scale?


----------



## mcdougall

I'm thinking this one just might be in the works from Dencomm...
http://www.monsterscenes.net/
You never know...?:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## tim13

I'll keep my fingers crossed, Mcdee 

Been waiting like 18 months for my Retroresin Pain Parlor and I can see from the boards here that I'll never get it.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Tim 13 wrote: Been waiting like 18 months for my Retroresin Pain Parlor and I can see from the boards here that I'll never get it.

Pit Mike: 18 months... wow.


----------



## tim13

Mike...yeah.

I got my RR Dr. Deadly and Gruesome Goodies a few years ago, but the Pain Parlor just ain't gonna happen. Unfortunately, I'm one of many unhappy customers...


----------



## bert model maker

mcdougall said:


> It should be safe for now, Chris...I'm trying to convince Model Maker to remove old glue from his R2-D2 model with the help of fire arms:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


are you talking about me ? i don't have one of those.
Bert
Model maker


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Bert.
I've just searched and come up with an old thread by Model Man on removing glue from an old R2D2 kit. It was posted on 26th Sept. last year. That's who Denis meant.


Chris.


----------



## bert model maker

oh ok, i had to try and remember that post and couldn't. i was doing a search of model maker on the forums and that one came up.
thanks for the info.
Bert


----------



## Auroranut

No worries Bert.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah sorry for the confusion Bert ...it was directed at Model Man...I was going to suggest explosives
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

The Vampirella parts are done! I ended up slush casting the torso front and base, but you won't be able to tell them apart from the originals once they're assembled:thumbsup:
I've got Marko, Denis, Rhino, and Ed covered ( your parts will be posted this week) and have 3 bases and 3 bats left. If anyone here needs these parts to complete their kit, please don't hesitate to ask for them. I can always cast more.......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

The Vampirella parts were sent a couple of days ago. I still have a couple of each part left if anyone needs them....
I'm now offering to cast Zorro parts if there's anyone out there who needs some. I'm also after parts to complete mine. I need the cape (#2), cape cord (#25), both left and right reins. I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me out and I'm very happy to pay for the parts....please PM me if you can help....

Chris.


----------



## djmadden99

Chris, I
I could use a cape cord as well and bridle as well. My Zorro's cape is glue-bombed on so badly I've given up trying to take it off, otherwise I'd send it to you in a heartbeat. Any other parts you looking for?
Don


----------



## Auroranut

I'm sorry I can't help with the cape cord Don, but I probably can with the bridle. Is it the whole thing or upper or lower half?

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Chris,

Thanks soo much for helping me out with the Vampi base.....it arrived today and looks GREAT!!! I owe you big time buddy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## djmadden99

*Zorro Bridle*

Hi Chris,
I just need the lower half...the upper part is welded to Tornado's face. (That was the name of his horse, wasn't it?)
Which reminds me of a joke: A horse walks into a bar, and the bartender says, "Hey, why the long face?"
Don


----------



## Auroranut

I'm glad you like the base Bob. You owe me nothing mate.

Don, you're in luck!! I have a spare ORIGINAL part I'm happy to let you have. Please PM me with your address and I'll send it on Saturday.

Chris.


----------



## Marko

Chris, what can I say but thanks!! You helped me out big time. Great casting work and shipped secure. Let me know if you need anything. 
M


----------



## phantom11

Hey Chris! Sent you a pm re: Zorro parts. I'll check my kit tonight and see what I have that you don't. I'm pretty sure I've got the cape and reins, so I could let you recast them for your kit, but let me double check.


----------



## Auroranut

You're very welcome Marko, and thank you for trusting me with your rare parts. Thanks also for helping the other guys out. You've probably rescued 4 or 5 other Vampys....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Cool PhantomII:thumbsup:. It'd be great if you have the cape!! I could offer it to the other guys too.
Please let me know what you need and I'll do my best to help you out mate.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> You're very welcome Marko, and thank you for trusting me with your rare parts. Thanks also for helping the other guys out. You've probably rescued 4 or 5 other Vampys....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


...and I'm one of those guys Marko so thanks to both of you guys:thumbsup:
Hey Chris...you're posting up a storm...puter fixed?
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Denis:wave:. No mate- but it seems to be behaving itself this morning. There's been heaps of threads I've been wanting to reply to so I started doing it while I can.... I really miss talking to you guys.
We're definitely changing providers in the next few days, but apparently we'll lose the internet for a while.....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## surfsup

Hi Chris. If you need to post something, you are more than welcome to come over and use my PC......Cheers mark:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Mark:wave:. I'll take you up on that!!:thumbsup:
We're changing providers over the weekend and apparently we're gonna lose the net for a few days. I'm wondering if I'm gonna have to reregister on all my forums due to the change in address..... I'm computer illiterate, and my basic stupidity doesn't help matters either....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

You can use mine too ,Chris...of course Mark is about 7800 miles closer
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Denis!:thumbsup: I'll be there in the morning mate.
(I wish...)

Chris.


----------



## Marko

No problem, Denis, glad to help complete those Vampis. Chris did the work, he is a generous man!!


----------



## Auroranut

I know it's been a while, but guys, your parts are finally done!! My apologies for the time it's taken.
Marko, djmadden99, phantomII, sprayray, Zombie61, Ozymandias, Yasutoshi, your parts were supposed to be sent today but I missed the post office today (migraine) so they're going out on Monday.
If there's anyone I've missed, please let me know......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Chris!...Great to see you back :thumbsup: Man I hope you haven't been to busy casting up a storm to notice all the Crazy New Kit developements...and I'm sure I speak for all the guys here when I say Thank You for helping us bring all these Cool Auroras back to Life :wave:
Mcdee...Denis


----------



## sprayray

Yes Sir Denis it's great to see Chris back on the boards hope all is well and Thank you Chris for doing that for us if you need anything please let us know , also sent you a Pm take care my friend . 

Robert.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Hi Chris,
While I am not awaiting any parts or anything, I just wanted to take this opportunity to say welcome back to da boards kiddo, da place just hasn't been the same wit out ya! 

Mike :wave:


----------



## Marko

Hey Chris, Glad to see you back. Hope all is well. Will let you know when those little people arrive. I know you are loving all these re-issues coming out. Again, let me know if I can ship anything your way!!


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks for the kind words guys.
All I can say is being bipolar is no fun......
I'm just happy I've been able to finally be able to catch up with things.
Next up- the Mutant bases.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

All parcels are on their way!!:woohoo:
It's about bloody time!!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Man...This probably set you back an arm and a leg....Let us know if there is anything you need and I'm sure amongst the great gang of kids here we can make it happen :thumbsup:
Cheers Chris!
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

The winning numbers for next weeks $20 million lotto draw would be nice..
Seriously though, she's right:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hi again Chris! Nice to see you back. 

Out of curiosity, did you get my mail-out? Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Auroranut

Nothing yet Trevor......

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias

Just wanted to post here with a very public THANK YOU! to Chris for the Hunchback nameplate he has provided for my PL kit. I couldn't bring myself to build the kit with the proxy PL name and courtesy of Chris's kindness and generosity, old Quasi has regained the title he should have always had!

The casting is superb and a perfect fit with minimal tidy up.

Cheers Chris!


----------



## John P

Auroranut said:


> All I can say is being bipolar is no fun......


Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't...


----------



## sprayray

Chris Thank you for the parts got them yesterday now i can start working on Cpt. Kidd all the parts came out perfect your top notch buddy again THANK YOU !!!


Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## Auroranut

John P said:


> Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't...




Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Bruce and Robert, you're welcome guys.
I'm gonna go through all the molds I've done so far and see which ones are still usable. I'll post a list in a week or so....

Chris.


----------



## djmadden99

*Thank Chris!*

I got the parts on Monday...thanks to you, Zorro will ride again!
Don


----------



## Auroranut

That's what I like to hear Don!!:thumbsup: 
I'm still looking for the cape cord myself so if I ever find one I'll cast it up for you and PhantomII.

Chris.


----------



## MrMonster

*Need Aurora parts*

Hello Lads,
I am new here and I like what I see.

I don't know if it has been requested, but I am in need of 2 each of the ring and spider from the Dracula kit, I need two ropes belts from the Wolman, and of course the famous missing palm tree parts for 2 King Kong kits.

I have restored two Kong's using a few parts from the Polar Lights kits, but still short the palm tree parts.
I would be more than glad to contribute to the cause, be it cash or time or what have you.

I have been restoring a full run of the monster Aurora kits, and doing two each.
I remember buying the Frankenstein kit on the day of release in 1961, and I won first place in the Aurora Famous Monster contest at two different sponsor hobby stores. I wish I still had the certificates and the plaque, I also got a letter from Famous Monsters and two free issues. Man I wish I still had that letter. 

Thanks,
Donald Bowman
Mr. Monster


----------



## MrMonster

*More parts*

By the way, forgot I need two cape cords for the Phantom.
Thanks,
Donald Bowman


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Donald,
Welcome to Hobbytalk mate:wave:.
Unfortunately the ring and spider are well glued to my Drac kit, and my Wolfman has the rope glued solidly too. 
I have the Monogram Luminators Kong so I don't have the missing parts either. If you can find someone willing to loan or sell you the Kong parts, I'd be more than happy to cast them and offer them around to complete everyones kits....
Cash is no good here- you just have to need the parts to complete kits.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks to the generosity of Mickey D, I have Zorros cape cord in my possession!!:woohoo: Thanks Michael- it's very much appreciated.
I know there's a few guys who need that part so I'll be casting it up this week. If anyone else needs it, please let me know.

Chris.


----------



## MickeyD

Glad to help Chris. You have helped me and many others complete their Aurora kits so I for one consider you the ultimate Aurora Guru. I hope I can continue to help you in the future.
To everyone else out there that Chris has helped (and I know a lot of you have done your share of helping him also) the Aurora modelling world has never had such a great friend!!!!!
Michael


----------



## bohan7

*Blackbeard's gunbelt*

Hi Chris, Do you still have any casting of the Aurora Blackbeard pirate gunbelt? Was hoping that you do because mine is missing part of it. Thanks, D.Bohan


----------



## Auroranut

I'll check to see if I still have the mold lying around. If I have I'll be happy to cast one for you. I'll let you know in the next 24. 
Welcome to the forums mate!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

What's the 7 stand for?...oh yeah Welcome aboard!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bohan7

*Thanks*

Thanks so much Chris, look forward to hearing from you,and thanks to mcdougall for his help and direction to a new member for tracking you down.


----------



## bohan7

*Blackbeard again*

Now that I found you Chris, I forgot to ask you about a cleat that is located by Blackbeard's foot on the deck, I think they were used to tie rope on aboard ship, if you may have that mold also. And for mcdougall the 7 has no particular meaning other than maybe lucky 7, my e-mail address has the same beginning bohan7 to it, my last name being Bohan, the name was taken so I added a number to it so it would work as a e-mail address. Thanks all for your warm welcome and help.


----------



## Auroranut

bohan7, I can't find the mold to the pistol belt. I'll keep looking but if I can't find it it's gonna be impossible to cast it again as I already removed it from a kit I'd partially completed and when I glued it back on the figure I blended it in and it'll be wrecked if I try to remove it again. 
The bollard's fastened down to the base and again it'll be impossible to remove...
Sorry mate. 
If you can find someone who will loan you the parts and you're able to send them to me for casting I'll be happy to do so for you ...

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Aurora1craig, can you please contact me about your Hunchback nameplate?
I have it packaged but need your address .....

Chris.


----------



## bohan7

*Blackbeard gunbelt and bollard*

Thanks for the taking the time to look Chris and maybe with a little luck, it will turn up.If not,hopefully someone from the forum may be of help. I just recently was fortunate to be able to get four old Aurora build-ups. One was Blackbeard, another, Capt. Kidd (have been able to find his missing parts) and the Gold Knight of Nice,which is a cool model. The only thing missing from that is the left strap that leads from the saddle and the stirrup.The last one is a JFK model which has a broken finger on right hand and is missing the flagpole and the flag. I have had a small collection of the old Aurora models for many years and have always enjoyed bringing them back to life, but missing parts, as we all know, sometimes can be a big problem. But with the help of generous people like yourself who go out of their way to help people, even when they are unable to, you end up feeling the part is not as important and you feel like you replaced it with something better, friendship, so thanks again.


----------



## donniedarling

Hello!

Hello does anyone know where a reproduction of the Aurora Penguin (from batman 1967 I think) can be purchased?

Thank you for your time.

DD


----------



## Auroranut

Donnie, RetroResin put out a resin Penguin repop but they're no longer available. eBay's probably your best option or try a wanted ad in the Swap&Sell.
As you know I PMed you on this but I thought it best to post it here too.
Welcome to Hobbytalk mate!!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I've just pulled the first castings for Zorros hat cord and the ears for the thoroughbred horse (commonly missing). 
Anyone need 'em?

Chris.


----------



## pugknows

Hi Chris
I could use any Batman parts you have that are not part of current reissues. 
Thanks
Rob 
Monster Model Review


----------



## mcdougall

donniedarling said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hello does anyone know where a reproduction of the Aurora Penguin (from batman 1967 I think) can be purchased?
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> DD


Try here DD...
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/penguin.htm
Mcdee


----------



## geoffdude

Yo Chris,

Still scouting for Zorro mask parts (that last b/u went for over $200 loose!).. just touching base w/u mate.

g.


----------



## Auroranut

pugknows said:


> Hi Chris
> I could use any Batman parts you have that are not part of current reissues.
> Thanks
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


Hi Rob,
I've nearly finished my Batman kit but I have to make a new mold for the owl (which hasn't been glued to the tree yet) so I can supply him for you.
I can always make a skim-cast of the front of the tree (where the lettering is) and the raised bat emblem on Batmans chest if you don't mind doing some grafting- please let me know mate.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> Try here DD...
> http://www.nightgallerykits.net/penguin.htm
> Mcdee


I totally forgot about Als repop!!
Cheers Denis!:thumbsup::wave:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

geoffdude said:


> Yo Chris,
> 
> Still scouting for Zorro mask parts (that last b/u went for over $200 loose!).. just touching base w/u mate.
> 
> g.


Thanks Geoff.:thumbsup: I've had no luck with the knot as yet....
Did you need a capecord? I can't remember....
I have djmadden99, phantomII, and MrMonster down for them but I'm sure there were a couple more that were after it.....

Chris.


----------



## bohan7

*Batman Owl*

Hey Chris, If you are doing some extra owls for the Batman, sure could use one. That's the only thing missing from mine. Gladly cover your costs to do so. Thanks.


----------



## Auroranut

No worries bohan7. Give me a couple of weeks...

Chris.


----------



## geoffdude

G'day chris,

I'm good on the Zorro cape-cord, already have it. I just need to get back to the kit.. life has thrown me some curve-balls over the last month, so he's been put out to pasture for a bit.

I'm still looking for the knot part though. Would really love if someone here had the kit, and could lend you the part for a time. Seems there should be a few here that should have that part, and could access it, to make available. Shame.

At any rate, we'll get it to you eventually.

Regards mate,

g.



Auroranut said:


> Thanks Geoff.:thumbsup: I've had no luck with the knot as yet....
> Did you need a capecord? I can't remember....
> I have djmadden99, phantomII, and MrMonster down for them but I'm sure there were a couple more that were after it.....
> 
> Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

No worries on the cape cord Geoff.:thumbsup:
I know what you mean about life mate!! I'm trying to cast bases but it's that wet and humid here you can cut the air with a knife and it bleeds water!!
I can't blame anyone for not wanting to risk sending a part to a stranger thousands of miles away. It's cool. Hopefully someone will eventually read this thread and be able to offer up the part. I don't mind paying for it or a bad kit or builtup providing the price is right. It's a real bitch having a rare kit with one or two missing parts though....hence the reason this thread got started...
Cheers mate. 

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

I'm just gearing up to cast the littler frogs from the Aurora Frog kit.
Anyone here need 'em???

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM, Chris ol' bean... :wave:


----------



## Auroranut

PM recieved James....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

... it's been a while.....
Guys, I'm casting up the nameplate off the original Aurora Robin kit for a fellow modeller over at the Clubhouse,
Does anyone here need a copy to help complete their kit??
They're free to anyone who needs one. I also cover shipping...

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Auroranut said:


> I'm finally going to be able to cast some parts for a few guys next weekend. The RTV's on its way and I've ordered the resin. While the molds are out, I might as well cast multiples, so if anyone here needs any parts listed, just let me know and I'll send them to you free of charge.
> Original Spiderman:
> Name plate
> Atomic Pistol
> Can
> 
> Blackbeardistol belt
> 
> Original Robin: Test tubes and Flask
> 
> Original Batman: Owl.
> 
> The only thing I ask is that you actually need these parts to restore or finish your Auroras.:thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Are you on Facebook Chris? There`s a good reason why I`m asking.


----------



## Auroranut

I opened an account a couple of years ago so I could check something out. I got swamped with friend requests and I didn't know how to control it (I'm bipolar AND computer illiterate:freak.
I've lost interest in it and don't even know if it's still active.
You can get me here via PM...

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Zathros, your PM box is full....

Chris.


----------



## Dyonisis

Auroranut said:


> ... it's been a while.....
> Guys, I'm casting up the nameplate off the original Aurora Robin kit for a fellow modeller over at the Clubhouse,
> Does anyone here need a copy to help complete their kit??
> They're free to anyone who needs one. I also cover shipping...
> 
> Chris.


 A while? I thought I was bad at "necro-posting"!   I don't have anything Aurora based, but I just want to know - what does it take to get into the clubhouse? All I have is a free email account now that Verizon is no longer my internet provider. And they won't accept free email accounts for their members anymore. 


~ Another Chris​


----------



## Auroranut

When was your last attempt at joining? 
They recently opened up the membership and have quite a few new members over the last couple of months. It might be worth trying again.
Other than that I'd suggest PMing Dan (Wolfman66) as he's a mod there.

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yes, I got in recently, after years of the restrictions keeping me out. Great museum, though anyone can see that anyway.


----------



## Dyonisis

Not everything is visible to the public. When you click on a link to a forum with recent posts nothing happens.  I heard that they had a lot of problems with banned members coming back with free email accounts so they did away with them, and closed their membership roster. I just tried back in January, or early February (if my memory serves me correctly), and I got no reply. I guess this means no new members without being referred there?


----------



## Auroranut

Anyone need Robin nameplates??
I have 5 here that would help bring the CS kits closer to original or even just add a little more interest.
Once again, they're free.
Next up, thanks to the kindness of Cro-magnon Man we'll have copies of the Green Beret nameplates as well as other misc. small parts....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks to the generosity of CroMagnon man I'm now offering Green Beret nameplates. I have 10 all cast up and ready to go.
Same as usual- totally free to anyone who needs 'em.
I still have 4 Robin nameplates left also....

Chris.


----------



## Dyonisis

Auroranut said:


> Anyone need Robin nameplates??
> I have 5 here that would help bring the CS kits closer to original or even just add a little more interest.
> Once again, they're free.
> Next up, thanks to the kindness of Cro-magnon Man we'll have copies of the Green Beret nameplates as well as other misc. small parts....
> 
> Chris.


That's quite the generous offer, but I have no interest in this myself. It's too bad that offers like this come only once in a while. 

~ Another Chris​


----------



## The-Nightsky

Any chance you have an aurora batman batarang?


----------



## Auroranut

I'm sorry Nightsky- mine's glued firmly to Batmans hand.

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky

Well,thank you chris.


----------

